# Tropic-Aire Terrarium Humidifier and Air Exchanger



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

anybody ever try using it? although i must say it probably wouldn't be hard to make one by yourself. bucket with water and a water tight lid, a bulkhead and pvc pipes to direct the air into a viv, and a pump and air stone putting air into it.


http://www.backyardstyle.com/shop/index ... page-18202

from the page:


> Designed to create a healthier environment for reptiles and amphibians from tropical and subtropical regions. This unique device constantly supplies your terrarium with fresh, humid air. Eliminates the need for hand spraying, except when needed for dew licking animals. We have successfully used a similar device for several years with our hermit crabs. For use with up to a 55 gallon tank. Unit sits external to the terrarium, so it can be easily hidden from view. Only the thin output tube sits inside the tank. To use, you simply fill the humidifier tank with water to the fill line. The sponge inside the tank will become moist and saturate the air above the water. This fresh, humid air is then pumped off into your terrarium. (Click on the image on the right to see a larger view.)
> 
> Uses a standard aquarium air pump, which must be purchased separately. When choosing an air pump, choose a model that produces enough air for an aquarium that is the same size as your terrarium so that the air in the terrarium is exchanged once every hour. . (In other words, choose a bigger pump for bigger tanks.) Each unit stands approximately 12" tall with a 4" x 4" footprint. Includes the humidifier tank and cover, (2) suction cups, output nozzle with 4 air outlets, humidifying sponge, air diffuser, and air supply tube.
> 
> Note: For this unit to work properly, your cage must have a glass or plastic top to retain moisture. Screen tops will allow all of the moisture to escape out to the surrounding room and may not allow the humidity level of the tank to rise.


----------



## tchok13 (Apr 5, 2006)

I thought about getting it, but it seemed expensive for what it was and "clunky." Really you could build the same thing yourself much much cheaper. Really though wouldn''t an air stone into a small pond in the terrarium have the same effect? it would also eliminate the need for a seperate bucket.

In past experiments I have had huge success raising humidty levels with airstones in water features.


----------



## acedeuce4life (Aug 18, 2006)

I use it for my ball python tank...it's an easy way to raise the humidity if you don't have an extensive water feature. You could probably build one, but I got mine for 20 bucks online, which isn't bad. I hide the container and air pump in the tank stand, and ever since I added it (plus the requisite glass cover), my snake hasn't had issues shedding.

Vince


----------



## bcoffron (Feb 7, 2008)

I have one and it works great. It really made humidity problems easily solved. I did buy an adjustable air pump though that was made for larger aquariums. No problems whatsoever and I never have to mist (I am kind of lazy).


----------



## tzen (Nov 22, 2007)

It doesn't really water the plants though, does it?


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

They are not designed to water anything. They exchange stale dry air in the tank with moist fresh air.


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

Not a bad idea. I have parts laying around I can make one with easily. Gallon-size plastic jar, airstone, aquarium pump... I could probably use one of the larger air pumps and feed it into a few tanks.


----------

